# recommend me a book on calvinist arguments from bible



## iahm87 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi guys. Haven't been here for a long time. Anyways, could anyone please recommend me a book that argues for calvinism:

1. It should be similar to the Potter's freedom (its comprehensive and deals specifically with the TULIP; also modern day english) 
2. It has less philosophical arguments and more biblically-based.(If you could recommend me a _very good book _ that has more philosophical arguments then please do, just say whether it has philosophical arguments vice-versa)
3. Deep exegesis of the relevant texts (similar to John Piper's Justification of God)
4. Also explains how did Adam's sin come about (I've discussed calvinism with some arminians and it always boils down to this)
5. Handles all the arminian proof-texts
6. Must be bigger than the average book (more of like a textbook)
7. Has advanced arguments.

I don't care much whether the book doesn't have all the elements listed above, I just need to find something to read that would make me more knowledgeable about the Doctrines of Grace and will help me discuss it with my arminian friends.

Thanks guys God bless


----------



## Skyler (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you read Pink's "The Sovereignty of God"? I've heard that's pretty good.


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd highly recommend the Canons of Dordt which was the genesis of TULIP. You can download them for free at the following link: Historic Church Documents at Reformed.org

It fits your criteria and deals at length with the errors of the Remonstrants and also the individual 5 points of Calvinism.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Dec 8, 2009)

Amazon.com: Reformation Study Bible-ESV (Black) (9780875527864): Published by Ligonier Ministries General Editor-R. C. Sproul, R. C. Sproul, Keith A. Mathison: Books


----------



## JM (Dec 8, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Cause of God and Truth (9781589603219): John Gill: Books

Gill's Archive


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2009)

Amazon.com: Calvin: Institutes of the Christian Religion (2 Volume Set) (9780664220280): John Calvin, John T. McNeill, Ford Lewis Battles: Books

I'm really not trying to be coy but Calvin fits the bill on all your criteria. If you haven't read him before you may be surprised at how accessible he is.


----------



## iahm87 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Are there any modern english version of the books you posted. For example, the Calvin's institutes and Gill's cause of truth. I'm sorry, I'm having difficulty understanding medieval english. Pink's sovereignty of God i don't have any problems reading, so I'll start on that now. 

Any more book recommendations will be greatly appreciated. I hope everyone will post their favorite Calvinist book (just mention whether it fits the criteria or not)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 9, 2009)

Sproul's introduction is a good start.

AMR


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 9, 2009)

Amazon.com: Reformed Doctrine of Predestination (9780875521121): Loraine Boettner: Books

-----Added 12/9/2009 at 12:56:17 EST-----

Boettner is very systematic and was THE main book that I went to, time and again, when I was first saved.


----------



## iahm87 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. Please post more

Which study bible should I get: ESV study bible or reformation study bible? Which one has more information and study notes? Thanks


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 9, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> Thanks guys. Please post more
> 
> Which study bible should I get: ESV study bible or reformation study bible? Which one has more information and study notes? Thanks


Either will suffice. I own them both in the ESV translation, but actually prefer the NKJV of the _Reformation Study Bible_ (a bit harder to find these days) and my 1599 Geneva Study Bible. It's a TR/MT issue for me, but to each his own! 

AMR

-----Added 12/9/2009 at 02:17:06 EST-----



Pergamum said:


> Amazon.com: Reformed Doctrine of Predestination (9780875521121): Loraine Boettner: Books
> 
> -----Added 12/9/2009 at 12:56:17 EST-----
> 
> Boettner is very systematic and was THE main book that I went to, time and again, when I was first saved.


Available on line here:

Reformed Doctrine of Predestination | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

AMR


----------



## Christoffer (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll second Boettners "Reformed doctrine of predestination"


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 9, 2009)

Another vote for Boettner's Reformed Doctrine of Predestination.


----------



## Christian Soldier (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll throw in one more vote for Boettner. I'm almost finished reading it and I must say it's excellent.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Dec 9, 2009)

In addition to the Reformation Study Bible this book is a treasure for prooftexting Calvinism:

Amazon.com: The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, Documented (9780875528274): David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn: Books

-----Added 12/9/2009 at 09:20:01 EST-----



iahm87 said:


> Thanks guys. Please post more
> 
> Which study bible should I get: ESV study bible or reformation study bible? Which one has more information and study notes? Thanks



The Reformation Study Bible. I have both at my house. The Reformation Study Bible goes point by point with articles on key doctrines of the Reformed Faith. The footnotes are well done and the articles are supurb.

R.C. Sproul is the General Editor of it and it is published by Ligonier.


----------



## thegospel (Dec 9, 2009)

One of my favorites that helped with understanding and communicating about the 5 points is 

Amazon.com: The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, Documented (9780875528274): David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn: Books

The book is well documented and discusses the history of the debate. You will also find a list of resources and books, in an appendix, that are books that deal with the individual points of calvinism as well as books that deal with the all the points.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is something you should just download to have. 

http://www.recoverthegospel.com/Old%20Recover%20the%20Gospel%20Site/John%20Owens/A%20Treatise%20A%20Display%20Of%20Arminianism.pdf


----------



## iahm87 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 9, 2009)

If level of writing is a concern, I recommend Wayne Grudem's Systematic Theology. It is written on a very basic level. I had a friend who was struggling with _What is Reformed Theology_ by Sproul, but found Grudem very approachable. 

Amazon.com: Systematic Theology: An Introduction to Biblical Doctrine (0025986286705): Wayne Grudem: Books

The book is not on the five points only. It touches the five points when dealing with salvation, but also everything else from a Reformed Baptist/Particular Baptist/or whatever is the PC term now


----------



## Puritan Scot (Dec 19, 2009)

An A

-----Added 12/19/2009 at 11:22:08 EST-----

An Antidote against Arminianism........Christopher Ness
Reformed Doctrine of Predestination........Lorraine Boetner
Five Points of Calvinism........William Parks
The Sovereignity of God........Arthur W. Pink
The Basic Ideas of Calvinism........H. Henry Meeter
The Five Points of Calvinism........Steele and Thomas
(defined, defended & documented)


----------



## student ad x (Dec 19, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> I don't care much whether the book doesn't have all the elements listed above, I just need to find something to read that would make me more knowledgeable about the Doctrines of Grace and will help me discuss it with my arminian friends.
> Thanks guys God bless



Howdy iahm,

I may be somewhat late in your search, but I'll put a plug in for Boettner. You'll find Boettner online in pdf, if you wanted to have a look or quick read first.

Another option for consideration & one that I've recently found to be very helpful & insightful in a few of the areas you've mentioned is Reymond's New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith. 

Of course there is also Calvin, Dabney, Hodge and Berkhof.........

humbly,
Cam


----------

